

Creating great products and services for an uncertain world - babul
http://www.slideshare.net/AdaptivePath/subject-to-change-creating-great-products-and-services-for-an-uncertain-world/

======
babul
Somethings to remember as we build our products/startups.

Light, and easy on the eye too.

~~~
babul
Another nice one...

Experience is the product: <http://www.slideshare.net/peterme/experience-is-
the-product/>

